# Cudde Cave Pet bed



## Ronni (Jan 6, 2020)

My two tiny dogs are burrowers, so I've always provided them with some kind of throw for them to burrow under when they're in their bed, otherwise they will just try and burrow UNDER the dog bed!   They also always sleep together.  For a while I made sure they each had their own bed and crate, but they always ended up in the same place so I stopped.

Recently I found this pet bed, variously named a Cuddle Cave, Hooded Pet Bed etc.  Whatever it is my dogs LOVE it.  It's a bed and snuggle blanket all in one, and they are so content when they're snuggled in there.  Sometimes they burrow so deep that I can't even see them!



They love this bed so much that I bought a second one, so that I can cycle them...one in the wash and one in use.  

What kinds of beds do your dogs like?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 6, 2020)

My dog loves his crate, but my bed is his bed....lol...after my husband died I would wake up thinking it was a nightmare n when I opened my eyes Clancy ( dog )  would be there, I was glad he was! He stays on his side of the bed, he’s a good boy!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

MY daughter does similar  with her chihuahua and her miniature labradoodle.. 







The biggger dogs love their crates and or kennels.. their kennels are the size of a single room...my daughter owns boarding kennels, and so they have their own en-suites, but when they're in the house they love their crates and their soft squishy beds..


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

My bichon Bear has a large donut cuddler  that he likes to hide in at times,  when the weather gets colder,   but he prefers my bed or  his large pillow mat  on the floor   most of the time.  

Some breezy nights,  I leave my back patio door open all night,  and he will  sleep on his cot out there.


----------

